# Sexing tiger shrimp??



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

I was wondering how do you sex tiger shrimp?? Is it same way as the crystal reds??


I've had tiger shrimp for about a month so far, and none of them have berried yet or anything, so I'm wondering if maybe I just have all males or something, since I can't see anything that resembles an ovary in any of my tiger shrimp (do tiger shrimps even have oavries? like the yellow sack that female cherry shrimp have behind their head?)

Thanks!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hard to sex them. Females tend to be larger than males


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

do you know at what age/size that the tigers become sexually mature?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.petshrimp.com/tigershrimp.html

http://shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=9


----------



## redsunlee (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, I wish it had worked.

 property internet management software project document asset This internet management software is perfect for your document and web company property internet management software project document asset


----------



## jdp3050 (Sep 2, 2009)

i do think the males have longer forarms


----------

